# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Xin post artcam 11

## vufree

Mình muốn xin post cho Ảtcam 11 Jewell xuất code 4 trục đồng thời . Cụ nào có cho Mình xin với ạ. Xin đa tạ

----------


## Nam CNC

artcam 11 có lập trình cho 4 trục đồng thời hả anh , em chỉ biết từ phiên bản 10 về trước , nó không có 4 trục đồng thời , nó chỉ có cho phay xoay tròn , phay xoay tròn kết hợp lật mặt để phay hoàn chỉnh chiếc nhẫn đeo tay đủ 3 mặt.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> artcam 11 có lập trình cho 4 trục đồng thời hả anh , em chỉ biết từ phiên bản 10 về trước , nó không có 4 trục đồng thời , nó chỉ có cho phay xoay tròn , phay xoay tròn kết hợp lật mặt để phay hoàn chỉnh chiếc nhẫn đeo tay đủ 3 mặt.


Ai cha.... vậy ảtcam mấy có 4 trục đồng thời vậy Nam CNC??? cái nào cài dễ dễ chút.. chứ cái bản 11 cài le lưỡi .. kekke..

----------


## CKD

ArtCAM mới nhất cũng không có 4 trục đồng thời đâu.
Mọi người hay nói máy trục xoay là máy 4 trục... thì chắc là vì nó có 4 trục. Chứ nó chạy chỉ có 3 trục thôi.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> ArtCAM mới nhất cũng không có 4 trục đồng thời đâu.
> Mọi người hay nói máy trục xoay là máy 4 trục... thì chắc là vì nó có 4 trục. Chứ nó chạy chỉ có 3 trục thôi.


Cái thèng Artcam này Nó cùi bắp quá. THôi nghiên cứu powemill luôn cho ngon... kekeke

----------

